# Rhom or compressus ?



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

I bought this p 2 months ago and now i'm not sure it's a rhom. They told me he's from nanay river in peru. Sorry for the bad pics, i spent 1 hour to take those...i don't know how you guys do it but man it's haaard ! I hope they're good enough for the id.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Rhom


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

i hope so but the pics are so crappy...i'll try to post new pics of him this week. Whether it's a rhom or compressus, he's very cool and active i like him !


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Looks like a compressus to me, based on the spots being bar like.The eyes are throwing me off though.better see what Frank says


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Looks like a Sanchezi to me


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

I don't think it's a sanchezi...they are no scutes on his belly


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

Imo sanch or compressus based on de bars.
But the eye's throwing me of also.

no scutes eh? could be but pic is crappy


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

I'd like to have frank's answer to that i'm really not sure...


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

I don't think its a compressus so maybe a rhom?


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

ok i have better pics for you ! Please help me !


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

ok i have better pics for you ! Please help me !


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

sorry the last pic is cut. here you go : ( the belly is clear so it will help to know if it's a sanchezi)


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

Pretty sure that's a rhom. I think at that size there would be more bars if it were a compressus...?

Def not sanchezi, though.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Likely S. sanchezi. Rio Nanay, Peru is common for this species.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

Do you determine this species only by the scutes ?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> matc07098702 Posted Today, 09:32 AM
> Do you determine this species only by the scutes ?


The serrae is just one aspect, you also have to look at the body, head shape along with the body markings (spots) and to a small degree, coloration. Locality is the most important part of any ID.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

thanks a lot frank ! but are you 100 % sure that it's a sanchezi ? I was planning to upgrade my tank soon but if it's a sanchezi i will wait


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The 4th photo from the top leads me to think it is S. sanchezi based on the almost visible over-sized scutes. Do a comparison of your fish and the pinned topics above on S. sanchezi. The serrae are more visible and pronounced than S. rhombeus and S. compressus. S. sanchezi has a combo small spots and semi-elongated ovals.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

thank you very much


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

Well its a gr8 specimen!!

Good luck with it!!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> matc07098702 Posted Jul 19 2005, 03:26 PM
> thank you very much


Keep in mind that young S. rhombeus and S. sanchezi are very close in appearance. I'm going solely by 1 photo that is the clearest of all that you have posted. I don't have the fish in front of me to be certain 100%. So its left best for you to compare the images of S. sanchezi I have pinned above and the photos at OPEFE. The key to S. sanchezi is the more compressed body and the large scutes. They predominently have a bright red throat.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

> Keep in mind that young S. rhombeus and S. sanchezi are very close in appearance. I'm going solely by 1 photo that is the clearest of all that you have posted. I don't have the fish in front of me to be certain 100%. So its left best for you to compare the images of S. sanchezi I have pinned above and the photos at OPEFE. The key to S. sanchezi is the more compressed body and the large scutes. *They predominently have a bright red throat*.


Yeah my fish doesn't have a red throat but i can see his scutes on his belly. Do rhoms have little scutes too ?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

ALL Serrasalminae (aka, pacus and piranhas) have scutes.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

ah i see ! i learned something today


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

matc07098702 said:


> > Keep in mind that young S. rhombeus and S. sanchezi are very close in appearance. I'm going solely by 1 photo that is the clearest of all that you have posted. I don't have the fish in front of me to be certain 100%. So its left best for you to compare the images of S. sanchezi I have pinned above and the photos at OPEFE. The key to S. sanchezi is the more compressed body and the large scutes. *They predominently have a bright red throat*.
> 
> 
> Yeah my fish doesn't have a red throat but i can see his scutes on his belly. Do rhoms have little scutes too ?
> [snapback]1125057[/snapback]​


If you literally translate Serrasalmus (or more generally, Serrasalmidae), it means Serrated Salmon (which is in refenence to their scutes). In German they're called Sägesalmler, in Dutch Zaagzalm - both meaning Serrated Salmon.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Judazzz Posted Today, 05:20 AM
> QUOTE(matc07098702 @ Jul 22 2005, 05:56 PM)
> QUOTE
> Keep in mind that young S. rhombeus and S. sanchezi are very close in appearance. I'm going solely by 1 photo that is the clearest of all that you have posted. I don't have the fish in front of me to be certain 100%. So its left best for you to compare the images of S. sanchezi I have pinned above and the photos at OPEFE. The key to S. sanchezi is the more compressed body and the large scutes. They predominently have a bright red throat.
> ...


My student has become my teacher.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > Judazzz Posted Today, 05:20 AM
> > QUOTE(matc07098702 @ Jul 22 2005, 05:56 PM)
> > QUOTE
> > Keep in mind that young S. rhombeus and S. sanchezi are very close in appearance. I'm going solely by 1 photo that is the clearest of all that you have posted. I don't have the fish in front of me to be certain 100%. So its left best for you to compare the images of S. sanchezi I have pinned above and the photos at OPEFE. The key to S. sanchezi is the more compressed body and the large scutes. They predominently have a bright red throat.
> ...


w00t w00t


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

matc07098702 said:


> ah i see ! i learned something today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as did i


----------

